# Lost Vape Thelema Quest 200W Box SS Clear



## Angelus (2/10/21)

good day

i hope that you are all well.

i saw this mod today and i would love to get one of these .... maybe 2 lol ... being the Lost Vape Thelema Quest 200W Box SS Clear

from this morning i have been calling local vape shops only one answered and one didn't know what it was o_0 lmao but anyway

edit: image attached


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (2/10/21)

Check Sir Vape. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelus (2/10/21)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Check Sir Vape.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



yeah  i did but on the color drop down there is no stainless steel clear


----------



## SJY124 (5/10/21)

https://www.amazingvapessa.co.za/shop/amazing-mods/lost-vape-thelema-quest-200w-box-mod/


----------

